# Once you have Elective Residence visa (US), are there travel restrictions back to US



## sancerre (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope to get my Elective Residence visa starting mid May, from the Los Angeles consulate got Italy. I then need to travel back to the US for about a week in August for a family wedding. 

Are there any travel restrictions back to your home country with this Visa once it is obtained? Will I have a problem coming back to the US for that one week and then re-entering Italy?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No problems with the U.S. You're a U.S. citizen, I assume. The U.S. doesn't care if you have 16 foreign passports and 32 foreign residence permits. You present your U.S. passport to U.S. CBP, and you enter the U.S.

To get back into Italy you should have at least your PdS receipt in hand. But that should be no problem since presumably you'll apply for your PdS in Italy in May or June. You might even have to show your PdS/PdS receipt to the airline when you check in for your flight back to Italy, especially if you're on a one-way ticket or on the return leg of a roundtrip ticket.


----------

